# RR: 55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18



## Trout

*1.	Richter, Wislocki (cond.), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Cliburn, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










3.	Rubinstein, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1956)










4.	Rachmaninoff, Stokowski (cond.), Phildalphia Orchestra	(1929)










5.	Wild, Horenstein (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










6.	Janis, Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










7.	Ashkenazy, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1971)










8.	Ashkenazy, Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)










9.	Kapell, Steinberg (cond.), Robin Hood Dell Orchestra of Philadelphia	(1950)










10.	Hough, Litton (cond.), Dallas Symphony Orchestra	(2004)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Richter, Wislocki (cond.), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Cliburn, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
3.	Rubinstein, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1956)
4.	Rachmaninoff, Stokowski (cond.), Phildalphia Orchestra	(1929)
5.	Wild, Horenstein (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
6.	Janis, Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
7.	Ashkenazy, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1971)
8.	Ashkenazy, Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)
9.	Kapell, Steinberg (cond.), Robin Hood Dell Orchestra of Philadelphia	(1950)
10.	Hough, Litton (cond.), Dallas Symphony Orchestra	(2004)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

